# Fall turkey



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a fall turkey tag! I see nice birds every fall while bow hunting and have never held a tag. This year I applied for one and got it now let's see if they cooperate. After all I ate my spring tag.....


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Got a fall turkey tag! I see nice birds every fall while bow hunting and have never held a tag. This year I applied for one and got it now let's see if they cooperate. After all I ate my spring tag.....


Good luck. I've always found the surest way to NOT see any turkeys in the Fall is to have a valid tag.


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Just checked...got mine too!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Shot my first bird ever in the fall with my bow at 42 yrds, never forget it. They're not hunted hard so I could've shot the whole flock which was about 25 or better birds and mostly toms !!! They were all beating the **** out of mine and I was deer hunting. 

Good luck. I'm in ZZ and on private land so I can get over the counter if I see birds a day prior or a few days in a row then I can decide


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I got mine as well I'm a little shocked by that i didn't expect it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If we had a fall season like Zz I'd be buying a turkey dog and it would be my primary focus that time of year.

A good number of friends that are hardcore turkey people that hunt fall and spring would rather hunt fall. 

Do some reading on hunting fall. It's an experience that can be as exciting as one gobbling in the spring.


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

I like the fall better personally...more fun experience In my opinion


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Pasquan said:


> I like the fall better personally...more fun experience In my opinion


Why is that?


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

I normally have birds on private land in the fall but spring I have to hunt public land so it's nice having my own spot haha. Also I have better luck hunting more aggressively and moving more in the fall than the spring but that may just be me.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Vocalizing socially with fall turkeys is such a fun, pleasure-filled experience, zimmzala. Some of my favorite turkey hunting memories occurred during past fall seasons.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Fall turkey hunting is horrible. Worst experience ever. Total waste of time. Everyone should completely and totally disregard it and stick to chasing deer all Fall season.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Got my fall turkey tag also . Always seem to see a couple while deer hunting so why not.Also carry an arrow with a turkey tomahawk mechanical head


----------



## DerrickStott (Oct 22, 2014)

itchn2fish said:


> Vocalizing socially with fall turkeys is such a fun, pleasure-filled experience, zimmzala. Some of my favorite turkey hunting memories occurred during past fall seasons.


I just received my first ever turkey license and I'm hunting public land in the fall. Any reading or videos that you'd recommend? I'm doing my research on my own but sometimes it's hard to tell if it will work in MI or not (or if it's actually good advice). Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Scouting for fall flocks will be your best bet...if you're new then being able to pattern them will help you out the most in my opinion...don't get too fancy with it and have a good time


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck to all of you hunting this fall, I've been seeing some nice groups of long beards the past few weeks. I'll be throwing arrows at some venison, hopefully.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Gobblerman said:


> Good luck to all of you hunting this fall, I've been seeing some nice groups of long beards the past few weeks. I'll be throwing arrows at some venison, hopefully.


How about arrows at em both


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

If you already hunt, then just apply your current knowledge & go from there. Don't make too much out of it. It is still just hunting. Enjoy learning the vocalizations, finding sign/flocks, etc...As with spring turkey hunting, "woodsmanship" is far more important than calling.
https://www.bing.com/search?q=fall+turkey+tactics&form=DLRDF8&pc=MDDR&src=IE-SearchBox


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

"I just received my first ever turkey license and I'm hunting public land in the fall. Any reading or videos that you'd recommend? I'm doing my research on my own but sometimes it's hard to tell if it will work in MI or not (or if it's actually good advice). Thanks everyone."

Get yourself a couple of Ray Eye's books. He has some good Chapters on Fall Turkey hunting.

http://www.rayeye.com/


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

My Cliff Note's Version for you;

1. Imitate a lost young bird, and get the flock coming looking for you.

2. Tick off or get the attention of the Lead Hen and get her, and subsequently the flock coming looking for you.

3. Get a bachelor group of Gobblers fired up by challenging their pecking order to get their flock coming looking for you.

Good luck!


----------

